# Problem with traction control system.



## Thig (Nov 22, 2002)

*Faulty Traction Control System??*

I am new to this board, came looking for one because I have a problem. I can be driving down a dry highway at 60mph and the SLIP light comes on for a second and the TCS system cuts in. It is very intermittent so the dealer can't find the problem. Does anyone else have this problem or any ideas about how to fix it?


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Welcome to the board and sorry to hear about your problem. This is the first time I have heard about a problem like yours and I dont recall any TSB's on the problem. With it being an intermittent problem I would think a sensor was fautly or wiring but due to it's current nature, it will be hard to track down.


----------



## Thig (Nov 22, 2002)

I am finding out new things about this car I did not know. I assumed I was buying a new car, turns out it was manufactured in Canada and they had to switch the module out so it will read in mph. The trip computer does not work and they are blaming it on the module, but it has been five months now and they still haven't gotten a new one. I think I unknowingly got a gray market car.

Mike


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Where do you live? I'm in California and Nissan sent us a bulletin that affected very few cars. Nissan accidentaly install the the wrong speedo heads because they read in kilometers instead of MPH. They may have also had to change the modules. It doesn't mean you didn't get a new car. I don't think Altimas were built in Canada. Maybe some of the Canadians on here know.
As for the other problem, it's very hard to fix a problem unless the dealer can duplicate it. You may have to leave your car with a tech untill it happens to him.
I'm also surprised they couldn't pull any codes to help with the problem.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Hardcore is your man..if you need reliable Nissan Info


----------



## Grimwad (Nov 23, 2002)

Hi everyone - new here, love my car.
Altima definitely not made in Canada.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Grimwad said:


> *Hi everyone - new here, love my car.
> Altima definitely not made in Canada. *


Welcome to the board Grimwad


----------



## Thig (Nov 22, 2002)

I ran the VIN on Carmax (?) title search. It show it manufactured in Canada and registered in the US with 17 miles on it. Are you sure there were none made in Canada?


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Thig said:


> *I ran the VIN on Carmax (?) title search. It show it manufactured in Canada and registered in the US with 17 miles on it. Are you sure there were none made in Canada? *


I think you will find they were Made FOR Canada. i.e. The computer is calculating everything in metric figures. Kilos, celcius and litres.

I don`t think you can just switch the gauges: You would have to change chips in the computer or the entire computer. Everything else is the same.

Are the largest numbers on the spedo MPH or KPH? If MPH, then they changed the spedo and the smaller numbers should be kph.

TAKE IT BACK


----------



## jayman9207 (Nov 20, 2002)

I was in the EXACT same boat as you. I hate to say it guy but you are f#@ked!! You are probably going to have to fight the dealer on this one. How long have you had the car?? Look at these threads and let me know if these are the same things you were experiencing:

http://www.altimas.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=67698

and 

http://www.altimas.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=58752


----------



## Thig (Nov 22, 2002)

Jayman you are probably right. Sounds just like my situation. One question however, my traction control system actually cuts in. It is not just the light going nuts, you can feel a very noticable "skip" as the car cuts back. Did yours do this, or did the light just act up?

Mike


----------



## jayman9207 (Nov 20, 2002)

It did it only once..........shortly after that is when my battle began with the dealer.


----------



## Thig (Nov 22, 2002)

I posted this a couple of months ago and no else was having a problem so I am trying again. My TCS is activating when it shouldn't. Going down a dry highway at 60mph it cuts in, feels sort of like a skip in the ignition, the SLIP light comes on momentarily and then everything goes back to normal. The dealer can't find anything wrong, no codes he says to indicate the problem. Any ideas?

Mike


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Instead of starting a new post , just update your old one please. I will merge this one now.


----------



## Shirley1121 (Oct 24, 2014)

*Problem with traction control system*

I am having this same issue exactly with my 2011 Juke. Can anyone provide some insight?


----------

